# Savage 111 LRH. Looking for reviews.



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I'm looking heavily at this gun http://savagearms.com/firearms/model/11LONGRANGEHUNTER(probably leaning towards the 300 win mag). Anybody have one that can offer a first hand review? I'm interested in how the adjustable muzzle brake reduces recoil for bench shooting. I guess I'd like to know what you perceived the reduction in recoil to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> So I'm looking heavily at this gun http://savagearms.com/firearms/model/11LONGRANGEHUNTER(probably leaning towards the 300 win mag). Anybody have one that can offer a first hand review? I'm interested in how the adjustable muzzle brake reduces recoil for bench shooting. I guess I'd like to know what you perceived the reduction in recoil to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have one but did a bunch of research on them. The recoil reducer helps a little maybe 20 percent reduction. It gets gummed up so the turn on or off function doesn't always work as good as it should.

The rifle fully set up is heavy arround 9 or 10 lbs. Weight is actually normal for long range gun.

The rifle shoots awesome groups! Haven't heard one bad comment on the groups.

Imho it looks better then the typical savage.

Probably one of the cheapest accurate rifle out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't have one but did a bunch of research on them. The recoil reducer helps a little maybe 20 percent reduction. It gets gummed up so the turn on or off function doesn't always work as good as it should.
> 
> The rifle fully set up is heavy arround 9 or 10 lbs. Weight is actually normal for long range gun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you fondled one yet? They are the typical long range fun on the light side, but like your girlfriend, a bit top heavy. Makes it very hard to balance on the shoulder since the barrel is so long. So, not what you would likely want to be packing around the mountain; more meant for picking them off from your truck unless you have a caddy.
As to the muzzle brake, they work great! I have the model 16 in 300 WSM with the same set up. I have not ever had issue with it gumming up and have never cleaned it and have run no less than 300 rounds down the chute. I think the problems come in those who try to clean them with solvents, which only creates something for gunk to stick to IMHO. as to effectiveness, a radial brake like this is not liked by long rangers as the gas escapes in every direction including straight down stirring up the dust so that you can see your target. I like mine just fine and the recoil is surprisingly tame on my rifle, turn it off and it doesn't seem to change much, maybe 20%, completely tolerable either way even with 180 grain pills. 
Can't ever go wrong with Savage. However, I would recommend something in the 6.5mm. It is no surprise that seemingly the majority of long rangers use 6.5mm. The BC And SD are awesome. Ive found that most guys with the big bad boys flinch even though they think they dont. Youd be welcome to take a little drive down the canyon and we could hit the best range in teh state and try one out if you would like.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> However, I would recommend something in the 6.5mm. Ive found that most guys with the big bad boys flinch even though they think they dont.


 Where is Karl?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have fondled the gun a few times and seem to like it. I've also been looking at the 6.5 - 284 but I don't reload so ammo availability is why I was leaning towards the 300 win mag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I have fondled the gun a few times and seem to like it. I've also been looking at the 6.5 - 284 but I don't reload so ammo availability is why I was leaning towards the 300 win mag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you need to make a different purchase first. The 284 is a long action, I prefer short action. It's also a barrel burner. Just take a trip over the hill, buy a die and brass and we can solve that problem.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> Where is Karl?


I don't think he has posted since the first of the year. I'm hoping its a new years resolution.

-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

DallanC said:


> I don't think he has posted since the first of the year. I'm hoping its a new years resolution.
> 
> -DallanC


Who is going to tell me if my 200 grain bullet is enough to ethically hunt big game though?


----------

